# Backing up CD's is now illegal



## Mr.Suave (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2006/02/17/backing_up_cd_riaa/

 i cant belive the RIAA is doing this.  
so now its either you buy it online to download or just play the cd using a CD player since you cant upload it to put it in your mp3 player....

soon it will be illegal to play a song more than once without paying to play it again....


----------



## Geoff (Feb 17, 2006)

i heard about that, i really dont like what there diong with DRM these days.


----------



## The_Other_One (Feb 17, 2006)

So will it soon be illegal for me to have an MP3 I recorded from the radio?  Or is that already illegal?


----------



## spacedude89 (Feb 17, 2006)

fk that. The RIAA is Hanging itself


----------



## b182tm (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats the biggest bull i've ever seen.  I save all of my CD's to my computer, and put them on my MP3 player.  How the hell are you supposed to fill up your MP3 player?


----------



## dragon2309 (Feb 17, 2006)

jesus, what the hell are they doing, this really is taking it too far, give it a few more years and it will be illegal to play a CD on a normal CD player, you will have to make sure you buy and RIAA approved CD player, or some crazy shit like that, if this isnt promoting illegal mp3 downloads then  dont know what is.


----------



## skidude (Feb 18, 2006)

F*ck the RIAA


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 18, 2006)

i hope the riaa knows... as eminem says... I JUST DONT GIVE A F*CK


----------



## MasterEVC (Feb 18, 2006)

RIAA can take a long walk off a short pier

Bass-turds


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 18, 2006)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> So will it soon be illegal for me to have an MP3 I recorded from the radio?  Or is that already illegal?



I think that its always been illegal! They probably only mean that its illegal to back-up to another cd you can also have an illegal copy of a game for 24 hours or less if your found to have it for more than that time you can be prosecuted, I also dont agree with what the M.P.A (Music Protection Authority) did making tab/powertab sites illegal, I dont because agree with this you are only showing that you appreciate the music of others and aspire to be as good as then someday! obviously its an issue I feel really strongly against!


----------



## i.Angel (Feb 18, 2006)

Their actions only promote more illegal downloading... 

God damn how _*are*_ we suppose to fill up our MP3 player? I guess I should follow the rules and carry my CD player and MP3 player around together just to listen to my assorted music


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 18, 2006)

GamerGuy8899 said:
			
		

> Their actions only promote more illegal downloading...
> 
> God damn how _*are*_ we suppose to fill up our MP3 player? I guess I should follow the rules and carry my CD player and MP3 player around together just to listen to my assorted music



your right their actions will promote more illegal activity! there has been no signs of any decrease in numbers in people downloading mp3 files. In fact the most downloaded software on the internet is Kazaa! The thing is that they are going to only go after people that are downloading an insane amount because they dont have enough small courts to go around prosecuting everyone that however doesnt mean you will get away with it and thats why you should download illegal mp3 files.! Phew!


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 18, 2006)

Im just wondering, but does this whole illegal downloading and music laws remind you of the prohibation of achol in the early 1900's?


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 18, 2006)

I only know a bit about the prohibition law of the 1990's from the simpsons! but this law will probably never change!


----------



## lee101 (Feb 18, 2006)

So know we are supposed to buy a cd, then pay to legally download music to get on our mp3 players!

Can't they see that no one will ever do this, surely, and they have basically said that all the software for ripping music to mp3's is illegal, so now do most of us have illegal software on our pc's aswell

 the law just confuses me


----------



## dragon2309 (Feb 18, 2006)

yes, of course its promoting illegal file sharing and no, no one is going to pay twice for a song. its just stupid, the RIAA will soon learn this


----------



## apj101 (Feb 18, 2006)

> So will it soon be illegal for me to have an MP3 I recorded from the radio? Or is that already illegal?


thats is and has been for as long as i remember illegal


----------



## OvenMaster (Feb 18, 2006)

1. The future of music is going to be DRM'd downloads or pay-per-play. CD's are physical carriers subject to pirating, copying, and physical damage. They also take up space and cost money to produce. DRM'd downloads have none of those limitations, and will therefore maximize profits.
2. The RIAA is just the strongarm enforcement arm of the artists to guarantee a sufficent profit. I guess we're not buying enough Mariah Carey CD's.
3. When did the RIAA take over governments' job of lawmaking? And why is government letting this happen? Oh, I forgot. Hefty RIAA contributions to political parties. Dopey me.

Tom


----------



## Dr Studly (Feb 18, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> yes, of course its promoting illegal file sharing and no, no one is going to pay twice for a song. its just stupid, the RIAA will soon learn this


yea, it makes u feel less guilty now when u use limewire (not that i feel guilty evr)


----------



## dragon2309 (Feb 18, 2006)

not taht you use limewire at all for dowloading illegal stuff, do you *hint* *hint*


----------



## SFR (Feb 18, 2006)

Its a vicious cycle.  Since Napster, the laws have  changed dramatically in an attempt to bring some order to the chaos that is the internet..  while I see some similarities to the prohibition act of 1920's... I happen to believe that everyone should purchase their music legally.  Since most people (as was mentioned, kazaa and limewire ..and at one point Morpheus are/were the most downloaded programs... and the fact that I believe most of what is downloaded is illegal....) get their music illegally, governments have tried to impose rules to stop the illegal distribution of music and software.  So, if more of you would legally buy music, place a single copy of the songs onto a computer and NOT share it, we would not be having some of these crazy rules imposed on us!

Everyone remembers what Sony tried.  That is just the beginning, they will get it right and none of us will be able to make a copy of music we buy without putting a mic up to a speaker and pressing play and record at the same time...


----------



## dragon2309 (Feb 18, 2006)

> Everyone remembers what Sony tried. That is just the beginning, they will get it right and none of us will be able to make a copy of music we buy without putting a mic up to a speaker and pressing play and record at the same time...


Well, what sony tried was deemed illegal, so hopefully that wont be happening anytime soon. And you can always just plug the line out cable into a 3rd party recording device, like an MP3 player and hit play and record on the mp3 player, no need for a mic and the sound quality qould be a lot better.

But as you say, yes, what sony tried just broke another boundary, no its open to others bend it a bit more and get away with it. Nobody wants to be controlled like that, especially after they have just pad for the CD. Thus promoting illegal filesharing.

If someone came up to you and gave you two options:

1. Pay £15 for this music album, and only be able to play it a set number of times on a max of 3 devices

OR

2. Download a free copy of limewire and spend a maximum of 2 mins searching for the tracks on this album, then perhaps 30 mins downloading time, and not have to leave your seat.

........What the hell is everyone gonna choose, they are going in the wrong direction, they are isolating people, they need to be compromising not locking down for christ sake.


dragon2309


----------



## Motoxrdude (Feb 18, 2006)

SFR said:
			
		

> Its a vicious cycle.  Since Napster, the laws have  changed dramatically in an attempt to bring some order to the chaos that is the internet..  while I see some similarities to the prohibition act of 1920's... I happen to believe that everyone should purchase their music legally.  Since most people (as was mentioned, kazaa and limewire ..and at one point Morpheus are/were the most downloaded programs... and the fact that I believe most of what is downloaded is illegal....) get their music illegally, governments have tried to impose rules to stop the illegal distribution of music and software.  So, if more of you would legally buy music, place a single copy of the songs onto a computer and NOT share it, we would not be having some of these crazy rules imposed on us!
> 
> Everyone remembers what Sony tried.  That is just the beginning, they will get it right and none of us will be able to make a copy of music we buy without putting a mic up to a speaker and pressing play and record at the same time...


What did sony try and do? I dont remember hearing about this.


----------



## atomic (Feb 18, 2006)

Motoxrdude said:
			
		

> What did sony try and do? I dont remember hearing about this.



http://www.cnet.com/4520-6033_1-6376177-1.html . Not the best article but you get the idea


----------



## SFR (Feb 18, 2006)

dragon2309, I think the first of your two choices is not accurate.

Your first choice is not the only legal choice. You can purchase a CD and play the CD however many times you like on any device that can read CD's. I have almost 400 CD's I bought legally and I am able to listen to each CD whenever I want..

Much of our society today has become this fast paced, selfish, and unlawful mix of garbage. We resent the rich getting richer and want to find ways to save money no matter the cost. There needs to be a coupon in order to purchase something. Kids today do not think about the ramifications of their actions. You do something illegal, your parents are partly to blame and much of the time the parents are too busy with their own lives to pay any attention to you.

I grew up understanding that everything I want somebody else OWNS and I can not and should not steal from others even if I think they already have too much and wont "miss" what I steal from them.

Music companies and the artists make a ton of money. But that does not give you or I the right to take from them. Essentially, every time you dl a copy of someone's music (that has a copyright) through P2P software, you are taking money out of someone else's pocket when you should be taking the money out of YOUR pocket to pay for a copy of the music.


----------



## dragon2309 (Feb 18, 2006)

In short, sony put rootkits on all audio CD's manufactured and had been doing it for a good while. This limits playability and copy-ability, but the fact that its a rootkit means it cant be removed and is not shown up by AV scanners or anythig, its practically a big virus that you cant get rid of.

dragon2309

*EDIT*


> Your first choice is not the only legal choice. You can purchase a CD and play the CD however many times you like on any device that can read CD's. I have almost 400 CD's I bought legally and I am able to listen to each CD whenever I want..


Ok, but if the RIAA go ahead with what is rumpured here, then if you do buy a CD, you cant then convert it to MP3 and put it on a MP3 player, you are stuck with it on CD, which is kinda pointless if you've got a £300 top-line mp3 player. To get the songs on there you need to pay again top legally download them. Its just not gonna happen. people wont stand for it. or at least i wont anyway.


----------



## suprasteve (Feb 18, 2006)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> So will it soon be illegal for me to have an MP3 I recorded from the radio?  Or is that already illegal?


I don't know about mp3's, but I DO know that when cassette's came out, people were recording radio onto cassettes and some riaa related thing (maybe even them) tried making it illegal, but it was shot down in court, so you CAN record songs off the radio to cassette legally, but dunno how that factors in with mp3's


----------



## SFR (Feb 18, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Ok, but if the RIAA go ahead with what is rumpured here, then if you do buy a CD, you cant then convert it to MP3 and put it on a MP3 player, you are stuck with it on CD, which is kinda pointless if you've got a £300 top-line mp3 player. To get the songs on there you need to pay again top legally download them. Its just not gonna happen. people wont stand for it. or at least i wont anyway.




Lets take a step back and realize why this happened.... People took advantage (P2P software, buying CD's and creating copies of the CD for everyone...) and now we are seeing the other extreme.  The blame should not fall solely on the RIAA, much of the blame should be placed on the illegal actions that caused this fiasco.


----------



## M0ddingMan1a (Feb 18, 2006)

are u serius........ o well,. like i pay attention to them anyways. F them.


----------



## spacedude89 (Feb 18, 2006)

SFR said:
			
		

> Its a vicious cycle.  Since Napster, the laws have  changed dramatically in an attempt to bring some order to the chaos that is the internet..  while I see some similarities to the prohibition act of 1920's... I happen to believe that everyone should purchase their music legally.  Since most people (as was mentioned, kazaa and limewire ..and at one point Morpheus are/were the most downloaded programs... and the fact that I believe most of what is downloaded is illegal....) get their music illegally, governments have tried to impose rules to stop the illegal distribution of music and software.  So, if more of you would legally buy music, place a single copy of the songs onto a computer and NOT share it, we would not be having some of these crazy rules imposed on us!



I want to buy music online legaly, but after i bought some stuff from napster, i kept it on my second hard drive. a few reinstalls of xp and new hardware and stuff and it will no longer work. i have about $200 worth of music sitting on my harddrive that i cant fking use  and napster wont do anything about it.  in hindsight i know that there were things that i could do, such as burning it onto a cd or something, but i was *ahem* stupider back then.


----------



## s_m_w_d (Feb 18, 2006)

They could never limit the amount of times you can play a cd there would be wars over that they could however encode the files or stick a anti ripping protection right on every cd! But that would mean putting alot of business out of business!  think things might change when blu-ray disc come out the problem with them is you will need to buy a new drive just for them cd's and the cd's will probably be ever expensive for some time!


----------



## mrgeorgedude (Feb 19, 2006)

M0ddingMan1a said:
			
		

> are u serius........ o well,. like i pay attention to them anyways. F them.



i agree...


----------



## AlexAnxel (Apr 18, 2006)

*so much unpleasant!!!*

to my mind, the programs, dealing with protected media will soon become spread... I started using "Soundtaxi" for example. It allows you make unprotected copies of copy-protected music files quickly  So your music is ready for mp3 player!
You may learn something from here 
http://www.soundtaxi.info/english/index.php


----------



## goosy22 (Apr 18, 2006)

SFR said:
			
		

> Your first choice is not the only legal choice. You can purchase a CD and play the CD however many times you like on any device that can read CD's. I have almost 400 CD's I bought legally and I am able to listen to each CD whenever I want..



not necessarily... you are limited to the life of the disk... personally i copy each cd i buy and use the copied version to listen to... if the copy gets horribly scratched or something i make another copy... 

if, sooner or later, you can't copy bought cd's people will become pissed off that they have to spend another 20 bucks for something they already own... and plus, that cd could have been bought a long time ago and isn't commercially available... so the move to uncopyable media is a move in the wrong direction...


----------



## LITHIUM (Apr 18, 2006)

ya i also heard that soon it will be illegal to put the songs on your mp3 player from a CD that you bought..which is basically waht you just said because to get the songs on your mp3 player you would have to crack the code that you just talked about


----------



## Dr Studly (Apr 18, 2006)

does this mean i can't rent 100s of CDs from thelibrary any more and rip them?


----------



## dragon2309 (Apr 18, 2006)

that was always illegal encore, lol... anyway, talk about thread resurrection, where did this come from, lol. nevermind

ive already said what i wanted to back when this thread was made but jsut to clarify, all the RIAA is doing at the moment IMO is promoting illegal downloading, most people know how to get it if, and if they dont a few mins of searching will find you some. These mp3's are completely "protection-less" and can be played/used thousands upon thousands of times. OK so the RIAA come along and say no no, buy these tracks from itunes, thats a lot better, people say ok, lets give it a tray, its a tiny bit cheaper than buying a cd, so they do it, only to find they can only play it on max of 3 devices, after that its unplayable, you have to PAY FOR IT AGAIN!!!! thats not making peopel want to buy it legally.... i dont think they quite understand just how big the P2P networks are, they always say "we are taking them down" but new ones start up day in and day out, they will not win that battle, but they dont seem to see that.

I am in no way endorsing or promoting illergal downloading btu jsut saying that the RIAA should be providing a feesable alternative for filesharers. They arent just going to stop because the RIAA says so...

dragon


----------



## Arm_Pit3 (Apr 18, 2006)

I agree with SFR mroe then oneone else, we causes it, we should have to deal with it  Blame the people who were stealing first not the RIAA.


----------



## Super_Nova (Apr 20, 2006)

They're way off. The reason why people aren't buying music isn't because of downloads. IF THE MUSIC IS WORTH BUYING PEOPLE WILL BUY IT!!!! The reason why people don't buy music is because we can hear it for free on the radio 50 times a day for 6 months until we are sick of it. Why the heck would we want to pay to subject ourselves to a song we know we're going to hear for free every time we turn on the radio? Not only that but we've heard it for free on the radio, we can hear it suck for free! so no, we aren't going to pay for it. There hasn't been any music worth buying for at least 10 to 20 years anyways. Also, the RIAA sucks.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Apr 20, 2006)

Since when has the RIAA bothered us before


----------



## SFR (Apr 20, 2006)

Super_Nova said:
			
		

> They're way off. The reason why people aren't buying music isn't because of downloads. IF THE MUSIC IS WORTH BUYING PEOPLE WILL BUY IT!!!! The reason why people don't buy music is because we can hear it for free on the radio 50 times a day for 6 months until we are sick of it. Why the heck would we want to pay to subject ourselves to a song we know we're going to hear for free every time we turn on the radio? Not only that but we've heard it for free on the radio, we can hear it suck for free! so no, we aren't going to pay for it. There hasn't been any music worth buying for at least 10 to 20 years anyways. Also, the RIAA sucks.


 

..hmmm, trying to remember the last time I listened to the radio.. oh yeah, its been at least five years. I think MOST of the music on the radio is crap to begin with.

Parents of this generation, for the most part, has not taught their kids to work for things. Kids want, want, want and do not know how to give in return. This generation also wants instant gratification and free and instant downloading of music is exactly what they want!

The mentality is that if you can get if NOW and FOR FREE... why the hell would you want to WORK for the money to BUY the music? I think it is horrible. I take pride in working and saving up to purchase music CD's.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 21, 2006)

musics not even about music anymore, damn riaa

lets start an anti-riaa group


----------



## diduknowthat (Apr 21, 2006)

No matter how hard riaa try to stop illegal music activity its just not gonna stop. They might as well face the fact that the more restrictions they create, the more creative ppl are gonna get to get around the restrictions.


----------



## SFR (Apr 21, 2006)

liuliuboy said:
			
		

> No matter how hard riaa try to stop illegal music activity its just not gonna stop. They might as well face the fact that the more restrictions they create, the more creative ppl are gonna get to get around the restrictions.


 
You could say that about a lot of laws.  Driving drunk.. robbing a bank.. stealing a car... the list goes on and on.  Unlike these unlawful activities, many people do not think stealing music is wrong.  THAT is the real problem.


----------



## Dr Studly (Apr 21, 2006)

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> that was always illegal encore, lol...


woops



			
				monkeysims said:
			
		

> musics not even about music anymore, damn riaa


ur telling me


			
				monkeysims said:
			
		

> lets start an anti-riaa group



already plenty of those...



			
				liuliuboy said:
			
		

> No matter how hard riaa try to stop illegal music activity its just not gonna stop. They might as well face the fact that the more restrictions they create, the more creative ppl are gonna get to get around the restrictions.


tru, that



			
				SFR said:
			
		

> You could say that about a lot of laws.  Driving drunk.. robbing a bank.. stealing a car... the list goes on and on.  Unlike these unlawful activities, many people do not think stealing music is wrong.  THAT is the real problem.


no, bcuz, drunk driving, robbing a bank, stealing a car and the list the goes on hurts someone (for example, i beleive passsing the law that guns are illeagle is stupid... bcuz the good respectable people that wont kill anyone that owns guns will not have guns bcuz they will obey the law, and bad ppl who will kill someone who doesn't care about the law will have guns... it is just an issue of  if by passing the law, the bad guys have guns while good guys don't...)
 ... "illeagle music activity" doesnt HARM anyone. sure u can argue the artists wont be making money but they will always be making money. It i just a difference beetween 20 million dollars and $5 million dollars... and a VERY high percentage of that is not HARDworking... the actual making a CD isn't tedious, it is like %90 marketting... so IMO they shouldn't be making 20 million cus of a big marketting stunt...




			
				SFR said:
			
		

> many people do not think stealing music is wrong.  THAT is the real problem.


hmm... well i beleive it is wrong charging us $15 for a CD that is a mere marketting stunt... NOT hard earned money... sure many artists work hard, and i buy from the hard working artists i like... not all the musicians i like work hard, but there are many that do, andi only buy a $15 CD if i beleive the artist really put their life into that...


----------



## JamesBart (Apr 21, 2006)

regardless of what laws come into place like liuliuboy said ppl are gunna get round it! i think its wrong to steal music but i beleive something drastic would have to step into play to stop it. but i have no idea what that could be. crazy innit!!!


----------



## atomic (Apr 21, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> woops
> 
> 
> ur telling me
> ...




I'm sorry but that is the biggest bunch of crap i have ever read.  To pick your post apart:



			
				Encore4More said:
			
		

> robbing a bank, stealing a car and the list the goes on hurts someone



It is still theft no matter how you suger coat it...the more people download music illegally the more the music industry has to bump up there prices.



			
				Encore4More said:
			
		

> for example, i beleive passsing the law that guns are illeagle is stupid... bcuz the good respectable people that wont kill anyone that owns guns will not have guns bcuz they will obey the law, and bad ppl who will kill someone who doesn't care about the law will have guns... it is just an issue of  if by passing the law, the bad guys have guns while good guys don't...)



I dont see the relevence in that for a thread on backing up cd's. I'd love to go into detail but id sway way of topic, and possibly start a flame war.



			
				Encore4More said:
			
		

> "hmm... well i beleive it is wrong charging us $15 for a CD that is a mere marketting stunt... NOT hard earned money... sure many artists work hard, and i buy from the hard working artists i like..."



Who are you to say who works hard and who doesnt?  $15 isnt alot for a CD...maybe if you "worked hard enough" you wouldnt see it quite the same way.


----------



## amdy (Apr 21, 2006)

how can that b........in my place one cd you buy its not worth it because its too expensive.....S**T


----------



## Dr Studly (Apr 21, 2006)

all teh money the RIAA spends on stopping illeagle downloading is a waste cus ppl keep doing it and they prolly waste more on it then they gain... IMO all these artists are making way more than they should... by something called MARKETING...


----------



## SFR (Apr 21, 2006)

Encore4More said:
			
		

> all teh money the RIAA spends on stopping illeagle downloading is a waste cus ppl keep doing it and they prolly waste more on it then they gain... IMO all these artists are making way more than they should... by something called MARKETING...


 
Encore4More, you are still skirting around the REAL issue. The fact is, stealing music is still stealing. As atomic said, no matter how you sugarcoat it, stealing is stealing.

You can blame the Recording Industry Association of America as much as you want, but they are trying to hold people accountable who are not obeying the law. If you want to blame someone, blame the elected law makers.

Supporting the notion that "these artists are making way more that they should" is such a horrible way to live your life. The reason I say this is because it sets up this idea in your mind that people who make more than you do not deserve it. Sports Athletes, make too much... Music artists, make too much. Software Developers, make too much... where does it end?

Our society dictates how much a house will cost. Society dictates how much a gallon of milk will cost and society dictates how much they will pay for a CD. The fact that people steal the music because they do not want to pay for the CD is poor justification for lowering prices of CD's.

If you truly did not want to support the oil cartels' control over gasoline prices, you would not steal gasoline, you would find alternative fuel sources and boycott gasoline. If you truly did not want to support the RIAA and the music industry, you should not steal from them.  Instead, you should not listen to their music.


----------



## Dr Studly (Apr 21, 2006)

SFR said:
			
		

> Encore4More, you are still skirting around the REAL issue. The fact is, stealing music is still stealing. As atomic said, no matter how you sugarcoat it, stealing is stealing.
> 
> You can blame the Recording Industry Association of America as much as you want, but they are trying to hold people accountable who are not obeying the law. If you want to blame someone, blame the elected law makers.
> 
> ...


hmm... people in china are making $1 a week, mebbe even a month... that is to low... so instead of stealing food, they should just boycott working completely... 

and for those who don't beleive that music is food for the soul, lets say a certain product is manufactured that only $10 worth goes into it... then they sell it for $1000...JUST because people WANT IT BAD. is this sick? should we have to put up with that? no. we want it, it costs $10 to manufactur and we would be more than willing to pay $50 for it, but all the people that manufacture it ask $1000... that is sick...




stopping illeagal uploading music is never going to happen... 
you can say "well that is because people say that^^^" that argument only says WHY stopping illeagal uploading music is never going to happen

that argument doesn't say the solution, it just says the reasoning

stopping illeagal uploading music is never going to happen

convincing the world not to say that is like convincing people not to cause gape blocks (for those who don't know, that means traffic jams that are caused by people slowing down to stare at an accedent)




			
				SFR said:
			
		

> The reason I say this is because it sets up this idea in your mind that people who make more than you do not deserve it. Sports Athletes, make too much... Music artists, make too much. Software Developers, make too much... where does it end?


it ends at people that don't make to much... bill gates... i ask you where would we be without him? sports players... how many people can do that job at such a level of performance... some musical artists i buy because i think they deserve it bcuz they aren't just cheap marketing...


----------



## mrjack (Apr 21, 2006)

Making backups of CD's has been illegal in Finland for quite a while now, and s_m_w_d, I agree with you it's annoying that tab sites are "illegal". That's why they shut down mxtabs, but now I have Guitar Pro, seems to be legal, still.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 21, 2006)

mrjack said:
			
		

> Making backups of CD's has been illegal in Finland for quite a while now, and s_m_w_d, I agree with you it's annoying that tab sites are "illegal". That's why they shut down mxtabs, but now I have Guitar Pro, seems to be legal, still.



mxtabs is back now


----------



## s_m_w_d (Apr 21, 2006)

Some sites like Ultimate-guitar and mxtabs have always had licence's to set up webpages to download tabs so the MPA cant shut them down but they are very strict on legal copy's of cd's and you can be brought to court in the U.S for legal files such as mp3's downloaded from a p2p!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 21, 2006)

i dont care about UL and Mxtabs, i just hope Broken Bricks just doesnt close down.


----------



## Apokarteron (Apr 22, 2006)

So basically importing my songs from a CD into my iTunes library is illegal?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 22, 2006)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> So basically importing my songs from a CD into my iTunes library is illegal?



technically yes


----------



## Apokarteron (Apr 22, 2006)

monkeysims said:
			
		

> technically yes



thats crap


----------



## Lamilia (Apr 22, 2006)

wait does that mean it would be illegal to make a linux cd?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Apr 22, 2006)

Lamilia said:
			
		

> wait does that mean it would be illegal to make a linux cd?



like download it and put it on a cd? if so no.


----------



## Lamilia (Apr 22, 2006)

Oh im good then. Still its stupid.


----------



## Burgon (Apr 24, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> soon it will be illegal to play a song more than once without paying to play it again....


HAHA... I better start saving up...
so its basicly saying tha t ripping music of CDs is illegal?


----------



## Mr.Suave (Apr 24, 2006)

ya basicly. but its not illegal as of yet. thier thinking about making it illegal.


----------



## mrjack (Apr 25, 2006)

Mr.Suave said:
			
		

> ya basicly. but its not illegal as of yet. thier thinking about making it illegal.



That depends on where you live, in Finland it's considered illegal already.


----------



## JamesBart (Apr 25, 2006)

are you going to still be able to copy them or are they going to put extreme measures in place? cant think of what they could be. not good news but was sooner or later really!


----------



## max17 (May 25, 2006)

AlexAnxel said:
			
		

> to my mind, the programs, dealing with protected media will soon become spread... I started using "Soundtaxi" for example. It allows you make unprotected copies of copy-protected music files quickly  So your music is ready for mp3 player!
> You may learn something from here
> http://www.soundtaxi.info/english/index.php


Yeah! I'm bored to death purchasing DRM-music online!!!
That solves the problem of protected media successfully. Try it!


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (May 25, 2006)

max17 said:
			
		

> Yeah! I'm bored to death purchasing DRM-music online!!!
> That solves the problem of protected media successfully. Try it!



what was the point of responding to the month old thread?


----------



## ChrisDVD (May 25, 2006)

why don't they try to stop porn stuff on the net, thats worst then downlaoding or copying music!!!!  man, those diplomats ain't smart even if they went to the best university.  
Chris


----------



## Ecsed (May 25, 2006)

like theyll ever catch anyone...


----------



## Le GoogelGuRu (May 25, 2006)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> thats crap


Talk about it... oh the world is getting so...  *stops and screams*


----------

